# New Sailor - 1972 Venture 222



## Ezrick (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi all,

I've been taken by the sailing bug after my brother found a dirt cheap O'Day Javelin 14 and we had a good time. I jumped the gun and purchased a 1972 Venture 222 that seemed like a great deal. I'm still not sure it was, but will be taking it for it's first sail this weekend. Any advice is always welcome!

Thanks,
Ezrick


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Ezrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been taken by the sailing bug after my brother found a dirt cheap O'Day Javelin 14 and we had a good time. I jumped the gun and purchased a 1972 Venture 222 that seemed like a great deal. I'm still not sure it was, but will be taking it for it's first sail this weekend. Any advice is always welcome!
> 
> ...


Welcome from Virginia, Chesapeake Bay


----------

